# Bong Soo Han's dojan in Santa Monica?



## Raymond (Feb 6, 2015)

I'm planning an actual vacation this year and want to include as much martial arts training as I can.  I have always been interested in Bong Soo Han's brand of Hapkido and considered paying a visit to the IHF headquarters and Dojang.  Unfortunately Master Han passed in 2007, but I was hoping that it would still be a great place to stop and visit since there are other things in the area that I will be doing.  

Has anyone here ever been to the IHF and Master Han's dojang?  Would anyone have any advice on the matter?  
Besides HKD I also train Gracie Jiujitsu and the Gracie Academy in Beverly Hills and Master Han's IHF headquarters are only about 5 miles from each other so I thought it would be a great chance to visit both and spend a week or so in the area.


----------



## Raymond (Feb 18, 2015)

98 views and no one has ever been there?


----------



## oftheherd1 (Feb 19, 2015)

Well, if you want a negative to go with the views, I have never been there.  I think you must know Hapkido is not a popular MA like TKD or Karate, or eve Aikido.

Sorry, but with patience, perhaps someone who has will see this and post.


----------



## Raymond (Feb 20, 2015)

Thanks, I understand.  Was also hoping to spur some conversation in our HKD forum too


----------



## oftheherd1 (Feb 24, 2015)

Raymond said:


> Thanks, I understand.  Was also hoping to spur some conversation in our HKD forum too



Conversation in the HKD forum would always be a benefit.  I guess there just aren't enough who study HKD.  sigh


----------

